# Mating for pleasure?



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

My pair of cockatiels just did it 3 times today  is this...normal? I'm beginning to worry lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If they have a nest box and such its normal, they'll mate several times a day before she lays. If not, but they're hormonal with no nest box its still normal because its fun.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahaha my parent's tiels do that as well  They swap partners and everything


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Back when Henry's mate was still alive they were constantly doing the dirty. They were both male  Little horndogs.


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Mine "done it" 3 times yesterday lol


----------



## NardiB (Jun 16, 2011)

well virtue if you had the opportunity , wouldn't you do the same ?


----------

